# Breaker box in bathroom?



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I understand that codes are area specific but... How would you meet code with a breaker box in the bathroom on a basement remod.?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Not being an EC however I dont believe you can. Sounds like it has to be isolated or moved


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

No, you can't locate either the main service disconnect or any overcurrent protection (breakers/fuses) in bathrooms. Here's the code that applies:​ 
*VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means*​*
230.70 General. 
​*_Means shall be provided to disconnect all_

_conductors in a building or other structure from the serviceentrance_
_conductors._
*(A) Location. *​*
*​*
​*_The service disconnecting means shall be_

_installed in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (2), and (3)._
*(1) Readily Accessible Location. *​*
*​*
​*_The service disconnecting_

_means shall be installed at a readily accessible location_
_either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the_
_point of entrance of the service conductors._
*(2) Bathrooms. *​*
*​*
​*_Service disconnecting means shall not be_

_installed in bathrooms._

*ARTICLE 240 - Overcurrent Protection*
*240.24 Location in or on Premises.*
*(E) Not Located in Bathrooms. *​*
*​*
​*_In dwelling units and_

_guest rooms or guest suites of hotels and motels, overcur-_
_rent devices, other than supplementary overcurrent protection,_
_shall not be located in bathrooms. _​

Naturally, the cheapest option is to not build your bathroom where the panel is. Lacking that option, here's a common approach....
1)Locate a main outdoor rated disconnect right under the meter. 
2) Run subfeed cable from that main disconnect to where you'd like your new panel location to be.
3) Take the guts out of the old service panel, and use it as a big junction box, and extend all the romexes from that box to your new panel location. Screw the cover shut in for that old panel that you're using for a junction box now. 
4) pay the electrician.​ 
This is the cheapest approach, most of the time, for when a panel needs to be relocated for some reason. If you're lucky, all the romexes come from an area where you could mount your new panel, and you can just re-route most or all of them, and forego using the old panel as a junction box (completely eliminating it). In any event, you probably will still need a main disconnect on the outside of the house if you're moving that new panel loction to a spot other than right inside the basement from the meter location.​ 
​​​


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Can you possibly turn it around so it is on the other side of the wall?


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> Can you possibly turn it around so it is on the other side of the wall?


It's on the exterior wall. Not an option.

Thank you MD for that workaround you clearly provided. The option I gave the HO was to relocate the panel, but it seems he's not financially ready to do this job to code. After our conversation yesterday about his project, I saw too many flags raising to even consider his job. He was under the impression that you could put the panel in the "linen closet" and it wasn't considered to be in the bathroom.:laughing: Not only would their be towels and such stacked in front of it, but he would have had a jacuzzi drain running through the studs below it. After clarifying code with him his response was "It can be done". My response? Good luck with that, let me know how it goes.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

snapper21 said:


> After clarifying code with him his response was "It can be done". My response? Good luck with that, let me know how it goes.


Right... It's enough of a struggle keeping up with the codes. You certainly don't want a homeowner that doesn't permit you to observe the one's you know about. There's too many people out there that appreciate good, quality, compliant work to monkey around with people who want to rig stuff.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

md, 
I find you solution interesting, I have seen boxes moved that way but never in the situation of a bathroom. What I don't get is that codes don't allow a breaker box in a bathroom, but they do allow a juction box with potentially the same amount of electricity running through it in the bathroom? Why so?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ch0mpie said:


> Why so?


I don't know. Luckily, we have the code text to follow which does not permit breakers and fuses in bathrooms. Lots of smart people got together a long time ago and decided that.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

maybe it has to do with access. If someone is doing #2 they might not let you in to kill the power.:laughing:


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

ch0mpie said:


> maybe it has to do with access. If someone is doing #2 they might not let you in to kill the power.:laughing:


Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

